# Excess oil? [Preen gland]



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I've noticed it looks a bit like Missy has a lot of excess oil in the area around her preen gland. Mav's never looked like this so I thought I'd ask in case it's not normal.

Is this not normal? If not, does anyone know what causes it?

These are the best pics I have right now. I'd take a pic with my tablet but it wouldn't be very clear. 


























Thanks! 

-Rowdy


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Hmmm...
I don't know, but I would actually probably get her into a certified avian vet for a wellness check, and get the doctor's opinion on this. It doesn't seem normal.

Could it be a result of poor diet, if she was eating only seeds before? Or just maybe not being bathed (like, ever)? As long as the preen gland is not blocked, a vet visit may not be necessary, but it might not be a bad idea for peace of mind.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Okay, thanks! And I'll ask my dad calling the vet tomorrow and setting up an appointment. I bought a carrier for her yesterday, so we're all prepared now.

In her bowl at the humane society, she only had wild bird seed. I think it was thistle seed.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

wow i've never seen that 

if i were you i'd just phone the vet and ask whether excess oil around the gland is something to be concerned about. they'll let you know whether you should bring her in or not - better to be on the safe side 

she's so stunning!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I've been meaning to set up an appointment for her wellness check anyway, but I'll be sure and ask about it when I call. 

Thanks, Sasha! ^^


I was able to get some clearer pics.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

unless she just doesn't know how to distribute the oil properly


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't know - it looks like she preens herself thoroughly and her feathers are in good condition (she's sl shiny and soft ), except for that one area.

It's got me stumped!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That doesn't look normal... I hope she's alright!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I hope so too! 

I may have found something:


> Another condition of the uropygial gland has been observed by this author, but has not been described in the avian literature. Two obese cockatiels presented with the primary complaint of staining and a greasy appearance over the area of the uropygial gland and retrices. Examination of the gland showed swelling and upon massage of the gland, an excessive amount of the oily gland secretion leaked out through the wick. Both of these cockatiels were hens, very obese, on poor all-seed diets, and color mutations. Both birds responded to a weight loss program, dietary changes, and increased exercise. Once the hens reduced their weights to the normal range, the uropygial glands ceased producing excessive secretions.
> -from here


How do I know if she's overweight or not??


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It could be poor diet. Since in most cases, overweight birds are on poor diets. You don't know if the obesity was the direct cause of the disfunction..or if it was poor diet. The text was unclear about that. 

I would definitely get her checked out though! And give her a bath!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Okey dokey! ^^ Bathtime first, and then I'll call the vet in the morning and set up an appointment.


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

It's great you are setting up that vet appointment. It's better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

here's a good way to determine if they're over or under weight.
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=17680


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I just misted her (she was not at all happy about it, lol), and I called the vet this morning and set up an appointment for Friday at 2:30.


----------

